# Squeaky Nissan Suspension or Sway Bar?



## MrDeathlocker (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 2008 Nissan Altima Coupe that makes a squeaky noise when going over slow, rolling bumps. It sort of sounds like a squeaky mattress or hand grip stengthener, but might also have an air piston "pehhfff" quality as well. 

It seems to happen most when the weight of the car is rocked into a bump, which is common on the uneven, red-brick road that I live on. Oddly, I don't hear the squeaks as the tires vibrate over the red bricks, but more so when the car rolls over wavy, uneven spots where the road has settled. 

I have owned the car for a few months, and since noticing the sound, I have heard other cars making the same noise on my road, and they are ALWAYS Nissans. I also heard the noise from a 2008ish Nissan Altima Sedan and a 2006ish Nissan Sentra going through a parking garage just the other day. 

Does anyone have any ideas or experience with this issue?


----------

